# Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........



## lollo (8. Nov. 2007)

helfen, den abgebildeten Fisch zu bestimmen?   

Wir bekamen in mal als Jungtier von einem Nachbarn.


----------



## katja (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

guten morgen lothar!

also ich denk, dass es auf jeden fall ein koi ist, ich seh barteln! 

oder wolltest du wissen, was für ein koi?


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

moin
sage ich auch
gruß jürgen


----------



## sabine71 (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hi Lothar,

das ist definitv ein Koi. Schau mal an sein Maul, dann erkennst du rechts und links die Barteln. Sind auf dem Foto super zu erkennen.


----------



## sigfra (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hallo zusammen...


dürfte der gleiche Fisch sein wie der da....


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=4918&catid=member&imageuser=444


... und dann ist es ein Koi...


----------



## koi-home-carsten (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

hallo ....also wenn ich ihn so anschaue würde ich sagen es ist ein Geisterkoi...


----------



## sigfra (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hallo zusammen...


jo... würd ich doch auch sagen....


----------



## WERNER 02 (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hi
Also ich seh darin nur nen schönen Ogon. Und würde sagen das es ein Yamabuki ist.
Ein Chost ist das aber auf gar keinen Fall.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## sanke10 (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hallo Lothar!

Ist ein Yamabuki Ogon, zwar etwas dunkel, aber das kann sich noch ändern!
 
Yamabuki Ogon unten rechts im Bild

                   Lenhart


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hallo.

Warum besteht ihr eigentlich immer alle auf die Barteln?   Man erkennt doch einen schon etwas größeren Koi oder Karpfen auch wenn man seine Barteln nicht sieht!? Schon an der Körperform. Ich zu mindest. 
Bei Jungtieren < 10 cm kann man da schon mal was verwechseln.


----------



## lollo (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> dürfte der gleiche Fisch sein wie der da....
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/showimage.php?i=4918&catid=member&imageuser=444


Bingo Frank, er sieht genau so aus. Als Laie für Kois, konnte ich nur soweit beurteilen, daß es ein Koi sein muß, nicht aber welcher.  :?  Meine Familie war auch dafür das es ein Ghoskoi sein könnte. 

Nun gibt es aber hier unterschiedliche Antworten zu meiner Frage.
Ist es nun ein Geisterkoi, Ghostkoi, Chost (hier denke ich, ist immer der gleiche gemeint) oder ist es ein Ogon Yamabuki oder Yamabuki Ogon.


----------



## WERNER 02 (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hi Lothar
Geisterkoi sind nix weiter als ein "Abfallprodukt" . Sie sind das Resultat einer Verpaarung von metallischen Koi mit anderen. Beim ablaichen von metallic-Koi mit anderen fallen diese an. Sie haben in der Regel den metallischen Untergrund,- der eben vom Platinum stammt. Entweder silber oder eben gold. 
Ghost...Gespenster oder eben Geisterkoi heißt nix weiters als ( meistens)  "einfarbiger" Koi.
Erkennbar auch an den schwarzen Schatten der Kopfzeichnung. Hier meist um die Augen und Nasenöffnungen. 
Ghostkoi fallen wie gesagt, als Nebenprodukt der Ogon Linie an. 
Die Fische haben eben keine einfarbige Grundfarbe, sondern die Schuppen sind von schwarzen Pigmenten und silbernen Rändern überzogen. 
Und der hier gezeigte Koi entspricht diesen Vorgaben.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## lollo (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hallo Werner,

weitere Wortmeldungen kommen keine, also widerspricht Dir keiner zur Identifizierung des Koi,  aber.........

hier hab ich einen weiteren im Fachgeschäft erstandenen Ghostkoi.
 
Der linke Koi ist gemeint, der andere ist der, den Du schon identifiziert hast.
Ist der linke nun ein Ghost?  Einfarbig ist er ja nun gegenüber dem anderen nicht.


----------



## Bine (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

HI Lollo 
ich dachte immer das ein Ghost nur Schwarz/Silberweiß ist


----------



## WERNER 02 (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hi Lothar
Der von dir eingestelllte Koi, der sieht mir eher wie ne Nachzucht aus, die beim allgemeinen Rudelb.... entstanden ist.
Den irgendwo ein zuordnen, das ist *mir* nicht möglich.
Der Jung sieht auch noch recht jung und unfertig aus, und wird sich bestimmt noch verändern.
Meine auch hier und da vereinzelte Ginrinschuppen zu sehn.
Aber vielleicht kommt ja noch was aus ner anderen Ecke zur Bestimmung des Fisches. 
Gruß
Werner


----------



## koidst49 (11. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

hallo,

was werner über ghost geschrieben hat ist richtig und eigentlich bekannt. die koi sind aus england in europa bekannt gemacht worden, wo sie viele anhänger hatten bzw. haben. 
der abgebildete koi könnte nach meiner meinung auch ein kin matsuba ogon sein, ein goldgelber koi mit pinienzapfenmuster bei platinfarbenen untergrund.


----------



## chrissi020365 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hallo der Fisch sieht fast aus wie mein Otto!!!
Und Otto ist ein Chagoi!!!
Hier ein Bild von unserem Otto!!!!
Auf dem ersten Bild ist Otto alleine,
auf dem 2.Bild ist Otto der unterste, mit seinen Koi Kumpeln


----------



## chrissi020365 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

So der linke auf diesem Bild ist ein Ghost!!!!
die anderen beiden sind nicht bestimmbar!!!
Die Ghost die  ich habe sind alle Gold mit schwarzen "Augenbinden" 
Habe drei Stück davon, sind aber voll nett


----------



## chrissi020365 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

 uppssss Bild vergessen


----------



## chrissi020365 (14. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

Hier ist das Bild mal etwas größer!
Der linke ist ein Ghost!!!!


----------



## koidst49 (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*

hallo chrissi020365,

deinen chagoi kannst du nicht mit einem ghost vergleichen.
ich wiederhole gerne nochmal das, was werner geschrieben hat.
ghost entstehen bei der züchtung von hikarimono- bzw. hikarimoyo-koi und sind abfallprodukte bei der zucht. diese koi-ghost- haben im gegensatz zum chagoi ein metallischfarbenen körper.


----------



## chrissi020365 (15. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Hallo @,  wer kann mir mal........*



			
				koidst49 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo chrissi020365,
> 
> deinen chagoi kannst du nicht mit einem ghost vergleichen.
> ich wiederhole gerne nochmal das, was werner geschrieben hat.
> ghost entstehen bei der züchtung von hikarimono- bzw. hikarimoyo-koi und sind abfallprodukte bei der zucht. diese koi-ghost- haben im gegensatz zum chagoi ein metallischfarbenen körper.


Ich habe nur den Chagoi gezeigt, weil der Fisch mit Sicherheit auch ein Chagoi ist, und unten habe ich ein Bild mit einem Ghost reingepackt!
Der ist normalerweise Gold, sieht man auf dem Bild aber leider nicht!


----------

